# pronunciación nh, lh



## krloszz

Primero que nada, un saludo a todos.

He estado intentando aprender los fonemas del portugués por mi parte, pero al momento de llegar a algunos sonidos me causan un poco de confusión al compararlas con el español, estos son:

nh-se que es el equivalente a la 'ñ' española, aunque he leido que el sonido como tal no existe en portugues... la verdad lo escucho mas como 'ni' con una i muy suave; ¿cual es el sonido correcto? ¿cual seria el simbolo en alfabeto fonetico internacional?

Sobre todo esta confusion me da porque solía escuchar los nombres de jugadores como Ronaldinho, Zizinho, etc., y la gente suele pronunciarlos Ronaldiño, Ziziño, etc.

lh-lo mismo que arriba, el equivalente al español 'll', i que igual ese sonido no existe en portugues... yo lo escucho como 'ni' suave... ¿cual es el verdadero valor fonético?

r, rr-Mi confusión esta que a veces escucho que pronuncian la r algunos como la pronunciamos en español, y otros (sobre todo brasileros) que la pronuncian mas como en inglés (post-palatal me parece); y el sonido de la r al principio la doble rr gutural me suena como 'j' o como la 'r francesa', aunque a decir verdad escucho esto mas frecuente en el portugues europeo que en el americano.

¿Seria alguien tan amable de aclararme un poco esto?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Alandria

Depende muchísimo de los acentos (estos fonemas tienen muchos alófonos en Brasil), pero lo más común es:

nh: ñ española
lh: ll española (español de ESPAÑA)
R- o rr: tiene el sonido de J en español de centroamerica
-r-: tiene ele sonido de r entre vocales en español


----------



## Mangato

Aquí;  elige región, escribe las palabras deseadas y escucha


----------



## vf2000

Mangato, adorei a sua indicação, a da voz da Fernanda. Parece mesmo muito natural, mas ela não sabe falar "cari*nh*o". Ela diz "cari*n*o"
Que pena.

Sobre a pronúncia, vou me concentrar na NH. Se a pessoa usar a Ñ espanhola vai acertar na maioria das vezes, porém a pronúncia dos lusófonos vai variar de acordo com a vogal que vem depois. Esse fenômeno de "escutar uma i muy suave" acontece quando a sílaba é NHI: desenhista /desen-ísta/, campanhia /campan-ía, algo assim.

Palavras com NHA e NHU, o som é muito próximo do Ñ: andorinha, aranha, cozinha, ranhura, nenhum (embora esse último seja o mesmo que nem-um)
Palavras com NHE, também, mas o som já pode parecer com o ni, embora eu não ache que seja o mesmo: amanhecer, banheira, companheiro
Palavras com NHO: aqui se encontra de tudo. Ouço muito caminho como /cami-um/ Ronaldinho como /ronaldi-um/ e por ai vai.


----------



## Vanda

Então tenta aqui. É só digitar as palavras de seu interesse e escolher uma voz brasileira.


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> Então tenta aqui. É só digitar as palavras de seu interesse e escolher uma voz brasileira.


Muito bom! Aliás que também esta Fernanda escorregue no carinho. Eu escuto carinio


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Alandria said:


> Depende muchísimo de los acentos (estos fonemas tienen muchos alófonos en Brasil), pero lo más común es:
> 
> nh: ñ española
> lh: ll española (español de ESPAÑA) para los yeístas suena 'li'
> R- o rr: tiene el sonido de J en español de centroamerica sólo que con una ligera vibración que se acerca a la 'r' francesa.
> -r-: tiene ele sonido de r entre vocales en español


----------



## krloszz

nh: ñ española
lh: ll española (español de ESPAÑA) para los yeístas suena 'li'

Eso explica porque me suena a li


----------



## krloszz

Por cierto... es página esta demasiada buena.

Me ha aclarado dudas no solo con el portugués.

Molestando de nuevo!

Practicando con Eusebio (pronunciación europea), me topo con que la r al principio y la rr la pronuncia como en español, aunque los brasileros si la pronuncian como j... ¿es que esto depende de la región?


----------



## Alandria

krloszz said:


> Molestando de nuevo!
> 
> Practicando con Eusebio (pronunciación europea), me topo con que la r al principio y la rr la pronuncia como en español, aunque los brasileros si la pronuncian como j... ¿es que esto depende de la región?



Creo que estás equivocado, krloszz. Eusebio pronuncia la r- y la -rr- casi como los brasileros, aunque sea un poco más Uvular. No es nada alveolar como en Español.

Es como comparar tu jota con la jota de centroamerica, hay diferencia, pero no mucha.


----------



## Outsider

*nh*: depende del acento. En Brasil, muchos lo pronuncian de otro modo. Pero si usa el sonido "ñ" del español lo comprendremos todos.

*lh*: normalmente es el sonido antiguo del "ll" en español, (para oír y ver como se pronuncia, vaya a esta página y pulse en "laterales" y luego en el símbolo [ʎ]). Todavía se usa en partes de España, pero hoy en día la mayoría de los hispanohablantes pronuncian "ll" diferentemente de la mayoría de los lusoparlantes (el sonido portugués también cambia un poco con los dialectos).

*rr* (y *r* inicial de sílaba): una vez más, depende el acento. Puede pronunciarse tal y cual como en español, pero hoy en día muchos de nosotros lo pronunciamos muy parecido a la "j" española (o también a la "r" francesa o alemana, que son todos sonidos parecidos).


----------



## krloszz

Alandria said:


> Creo que estás equivocado, krloszz. Eusebio pronuncia la r- y la -rr- casi como los brasileros, aunque sea un poco más Uvular. No es nada alveolar como en Español.


 
Caray... el portugués me parece mas dificil de pronunciar que el alemán xD

De igual forma, me preciaba de poder pronunciar incluso los fonemas que utilizan en españa... y me vengo topando con esto de la ll; gracias a todos por su ayuda .


----------



## Outsider

Puede pronunciar la "lh" como pronuncia la "ll" española si prefiere, que se entiende. Pero ya sabe que la pronunciación de los nativos es un poco diferente.

Así que, aunque en realidad puede haber pequeñas diferencias, logrará hacerse entender pronunciando "lh" como "ll", "nh" como "ñ" y "rr" como "rr".


----------



## TUCUNARÉ

Sí, hay casos en portugués de Brasil de pronuncias como
/kaɾiɲjo/ = carinio para "carinho"

sin embargo, está más bien restricta al estado de Pará y un poco de Amazonas (Norte). 95% de Brasil pronunciará  exactamente
igual al español /kaɾiɲo/ 

En cuanto a la "r" y la "rr" brasileñas, las posibilidade son muchas:

Las personas de la Región Sur, en gereral, producen un mismo sonido
para la "r" inicial de palabra y la "rr", que es el sonido vibrante múltiple,

la "r" entre vocales será sempre tepe (ɾ), igual al español

la "r" en final de sílaba, Ej, "porta" puede ser retroflexa en algunas
regiones de interior de Brasil, en ese caso suena como l "r" de "work"
del inglés. Esta misma 'r" puede ser vibrante simple, o vibrante múltiple,
dependendo de donte esté

Saludos


----------



## TUCUNARÉ

Yo quise decir que en regiones como Pará y parte de Amazonas las personas suelen pronunciar /kaɾinjo/ y no /kaɾiɲjo/ como por engano
escribí.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Dymn

Qual é a maneira mais habitual de pronunciar estes dois sons no Brasil? Por exemplo nas palavras _ganha_ e _palha_.

Acho que _nh _é normalmente pronunciado /j̃/ (como uma _i _nasalizada), e que a pronúncia /ɲ/ é rara.

Já o _lh _é normal pronunciar /ʎ/, mas também como /lj/ (_l+i_). Desconheço a extensão de /j/ para este som.


----------



## Guigo

Apenas reportando que sem o nh- não teríamos a deliciosa expressão nhe(m)-nhe(m)-nhem, do tupi _nheng_ = falar, dobrando _nheng nheng_ = conversar, daí _nheng nheng nheng_ = falatório, algazarra, conversa fiada.


----------



## patriota

Dymn said:


> Desconheço a extensão de /j/ para este som.


Esse fenômeno existe e há muitas pesquisas sobre ele: despalatalização OR iotização OR vocalização lh filetype:pdf - Pesquisa Google


----------



## guihenning

Dymn said:


> Qual é a maneira mais habitual de pronunciar estes dois sons no Brasil? Por exemplo nas palavras _ganha_ e _palha_.
> 
> Acho que _nh _é normalmente pronunciado /j̃/ (como uma _i _nasalizada), e que a pronúncia /ɲ/ é rara.
> 
> Já o _lh _é normal pronunciar /ʎ/, mas também como /lj/ (_l+i_). Desconheço a extensão de /j/ para este som.


A pronúncia de "nh" é normalmente [ɲ] ou [j̃]. Ocorrem livremente dependendo do dialeto e há disputa. Uns dizem que só esta existe, outros só aquela. Eu, em transcrição fonética, prefiro [ɲ]. Vale lembrar que não é como o ñ espanhol. A consoante lusófona é medial e não envolve a ponta da língua em nenhum dialeto ou variante.
Já sobre o <lh> você mesmo já respondeu à pergunta, e há ainda [j] que ocorre com muita frequência, mas é ainda estigmatizada.


----------

